# purigen used in a fluval 306/406 canister



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Best place to put it - which basket? Each basket has a divider...some on each side? The "seachem bag" doesn't really fit all that well in the compartments...not flat anyways. Any advice or insight?

thanks Michael


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Last basket/s should always be your bio media. Reason being, so the water is fairly clean once it hits the bio media. If its in front of sponges the bio media it will clog with debris which can kill good bacteria. If you have more than 1 tray of bio media. Than your only option is the bottom tray. 

I bought new bags for my Purigen for the same reason you said. The bags don't lay flat. I haven't tried them yet but I removed my Purigen a few nights ago and Ill be trying these new bags ASAP.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I use the 100 ml prefilled sacks, they are sealed up great and easier to recharge in bleach. I've used them in the top chamber of a canister filter for years. I keep an extra on hand, change and recharge them whenever I open the filter for service, they work great. :bigsmile:


----------

